# Worlds fattest rescue Chi.



## BrutusTheGirl (Nov 27, 2010)

We just picked up BooBoo/Stubbie today from a lovely family that could no longer care for him. He's 6 years old. He is severely, extremely overweight to the point where I can't feel his ribs no matter how hard I push. 

He is absolutely tiny boned and is obviously a full, pure bred chi. Now here's the catch, he has multiple health problems and he came to us with a million medications. Apparently, he's been checked for everything weight causing, diabetes, hypothyroidism, etc.

He has SEVERE breathing problems. He gets "honking" and MUST be picked up and comforted or his trachea will collapse. Any type of stress/activity brings this on. He also has +2 patella something or ruther lol I forgot what she said it was exactly. 

His breathing problems also get severely agitated by anytype of excitement and for this he takes over the counter anxiety drops.

Is there anything you guys can recommend for this sweet little boy health wise?
Besides a new diet and excersise plan, we've got that down!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Yes - get him thin!!! 

Put him on a high quality food...and not much of it. About 2 tablespoons of frozen green beans thawed, 10-15 kibbles depending on their size, a squirt of fish oil 4-6 times a week (human grade works best), and a teaspoon of canned mashed in with it all. He probably will turn his nose up at it first, but no healthy dog will starve itself.

The reverse sneezing/trachea problem is agitated by the extra weight.

You will want to give ester-c and glucosamine/chondroitin/msm for the patella problem. See how he does on his legs once he has lost the weight before you consider surgery. I use human grade stuff from Wal*greens...1/2 a caplet crushed on and mixed with food or popped down their throat once a day if they have a problem. Ester-C, I use the gummy kind from Wal-mart. I give 1/3 of a gummy a day.


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Flippedstars would know.. she should have a lil Chi Weight Loss Camp! She got her hubby's chubby Chi to lose quite a bit of weight. I have nothing else to add to what she said, but you should post some pics of him!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I second the green bean diet. My parent's chi mix is on it and she's lost 3 pounds in 2 months. She's bigger, so she gets 15 kibbles, if he is littler, maybe give him 10 or 12, a half a cup cooked grean beans and a teaspoon of canned twice a day. She has really perked up and is much happier. If he has such a problem breathing, wait until he's lost some weigh before you start exercising him. Best of luck.


----------



## BrutusTheGirl (Nov 27, 2010)

I was a little skeptical until everyone else chimed in seconding the "Green bean diet" is there any literature on this diet I can read?

What makes it work so well?

Why the fish oil?

Thanks!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi i know they all loose on the green beans i was haveing green beans one evening for my husband and i's dinner so i gave buster one and he loved it so evedentley they get fuller on green beans good luck send pics when possible thanks


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

awwwhhh  poor thing! i would say get him losing weight , ive got our collie on a diet atm (i know yours is a chi but it may cross over ok) feeding have that recommended and i think thats all you can do as you said about his trachea  good luck!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Aw poor guy; I definitely think the weight loss is the biggest contributor to the joint and respiratory issues. Just less food; more exercise. Doesn't have to be much at first; if he's already getting breathing problems quickly. Maybe if he's just laying on the couch beside you, just interact with him, rub his belly; then start playing with a toy, getting him to just snap at it. Anything to keep him busy and active before he realizes it is exercise lol.


----------



## BrutusTheGirl (Nov 27, 2010)

KittynKahlua said:


> Aw poor guy; I definitely think the weight loss is the biggest contributor to the joint and respiratory issues. Just less food; more exercise. Doesn't have to be much at first; if he's already getting breathing problems quickly. Maybe if he's just laying on the couch beside you, just interact with him, rub his belly; then start playing with a toy, getting him to just snap at it. Anything to keep him busy and active before he realizes it is exercise lol.


According to the previous owner, he NEVER plays. I was SO appalled when in all his 6 years, she said " he played with a ball once .. " and I was just like :O!


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

Green beans fill him up without adding calories, so that he still feels full with the smaller amount of kibble.

My "rescue" from a breeder came to me over nine pounds, she's now down to a little under six lbs. Although I didn't use green beans, I fed her what she was suppose to weigh amount..and she lost it. As we don't free feed in this household, they have a morning/evening meal. Basically what they're suppose to eat in a day divided up. Don't forget no snacks..

Not to mention she didn't run or play when she came her either..but now does, it's fun to see her get the zoomies...


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh poor puppy, I wish you luck, that green bean diet sounds like it would work. Why do people get dogs and not treat them good? I will never undwrstand, so so sad.


----------



## BrutusTheGirl (Nov 27, 2010)

So, today I'm going to the store to get all the ingredients for the green bean diet. He weighs in at 8.3 lbs and the vet estimates he should be 3 lbs. we went for a short, slow walk today just for a bit of excersise. At first, he had a small amount of labored breathing but after I slowed down for him he was fine, not even a wheeze! 

He's a very.. Shy little guy. He doesn't like to be around the house much, more like in a dark room by himself. We've been closing all the doors so he has to stay in the living room. Is that the right thing?


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Green bean diet and 10-12 kibble absolutely works when my ex was taking care of ninja for me he had him up to almost 11 lbs I got him down to 6.5lbs it made an amazing difference when he was 11 lbs he was wheezing and barly walking no energy at all now he is a bundle of energy we ran everyday for 15 mins until we worked up to an hour. I posted his weight loss progress on here awhile back 


http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chi-chat/58471-ninjas-weight-loss-program.html


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

If you do give "treats" I would try some low calorie things. Rico --who doesn't have a weight problem--BUT would if he could eat everythign he wanted--loves vegatables for treats. There is a nice sticky about what is safe....somewhere here...
Rico like little carrots, greenbeans, apple slice (NO SEEDS), blueberry, and lots of other things. And he would happily eats a bowl of green beans. It sounds like he is so fortunate to have you . Good luck and yes I want to see a picture !!


----------



## Olivefield (Mar 12, 2012)

Gosh poor baby ionce saw three! three! chis that must have been 9 pounds each and looked like they should have been 4 pounds.... I wanted to steel them from the owner I was mad.  

my dogs love green beans haha  I hope u keep us updated on his pregress.


----------



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

BrutusTheGirl said:


> According to the previous owner, he NEVER plays. I was SO appalled when in all his 6 years, she said " he played with a ball once .. " and I was just like :O!


You need not be appalled by that. Lacey never plays, either. She much prefers sleeping to any interaction with anything.


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Ahh I think my Zoe girl needs to loose a few pounds she is 12lbs. But I do free feed and she eats the cats food to sometimes. I have just always done that since she came to me with ribs all sticking out I felt bad for her and well she is now a bit pudgy.


----------



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

Awww... Poor little guy.
I'm suprised his small frame that chi's have even carries him
around anymore, bless his lil' fur heart. I wonder if he was fed
a dog food that had alot of grains in it to contribute to his over
weight. 

Have you thought about a "Raw" diet?? Many claim it helps
tremendously or either does away with health probs. 
I rotate between raw and homecooked with mine.

Hope you get him back in shape soon and his health probs.
diminish. I think it was sweet of you to adopt a pet that has
alot of health probs. Blessings.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi i love plumped booboo let us know how hes doing on his green beans i think hell do fine praise him often thanks


----------

